# Did you guys ever witness/hear your parents having sex?



## neumann

I was just curious since I heard them yesterday. I wanted to know if it's common.


----------



## Hiner112

Basically as soon as I was old enough to stay up late enough, I heard them.


----------



## minimalME

Ewww. 😒


----------



## neumann

Hiner112 said:


> Basically as soon as I was old enough to stay up late enough, I heard them.


were they loud?


----------



## Lostinthought61

NEUMANN!!!!

Sadly yes and it took years of therapy to move on ....now i'm back to where i started.....now i have to go back to captian morgan.


----------



## bobert

neumann said:


> were they loud?


Why do you want to know? Who makes an account on a marriage forum to ask about this? Are you 12?


----------



## C.C. says ...

Oh God no. I remember though that I would sometimes go their bedroom door and knock like crazy and they wouldn't answer me. But I was little and didn’t know what was happening.


----------



## C.C. says ...




----------



## Taxman

My youngest took me aside the year before he moved out, and let me know that he has heard the two of us. Nothing bad, but he started telling me when he would be returning so that he did not hear us harmonizing.


----------



## Rob_1

I did, when I was around 8-9. I took it for what I understood at that time what is was: that all people did it. it didn't affect me one bit, other than to feel some embarrassment.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Taxman said:


> My youngest took me aside the year before he moved out, and let me know that he has heard the two of us. Nothing bad, but he started telling me when he would be returning so that he did not hear us harmonizing.


And thus he continued to learn more and more about adult life.

Yes, one's parent's still likely do "it" and, good communication among those sharing a home, about coming and going times, is good for many reasons.

And, good, glad you didn't knock on the door. 🙂


----------



## Hiner112

neumann said:


> were they loud?


No yelling or whatever but grunting and clapping sounds. After everyone had moved out, they advised us to call ahead before just showing up.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Hiner112 said:


> No yelling or whatever but grunting and clapping sounds. After everyone had moved out, they advised us to call ahead before just showing up.


As did DW and I; after all were moved out.
- be sure and call in advance before just showing up.

I'm just in boxer briefs, or after a shower nekkid for a while. 

And if DW and I have already loosely saved a block of time to be nekkid together we have said we're busy, but later is great.

We're pretty good about having "our time" whether having sex or other.


----------



## notmyjamie

I walked in on them once right after they were done. They didn't try to hide it and as a kid I saw nothing wrong with it because they made it seem so normal. No biggie. 

I talk with my kids as if sex is a normal part of life.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

notmyjamie said:


> I walked in on them once right after they were done. They didn't try to hide it and as a kid I saw nothing wrong with it because they made it seem so normal. No biggie.
> 
> I talk with my kids as if sex is a normal part of life.



I was fortunate growing up, too, all along sex was just part of a normal life.


----------



## .339971

I walked in on mine when I was 14. They didn't see me.


----------



## rinnylong

arrggg yes I did... Many times. Second marriage and I was there when they came back from there honeymoon at 10 years old. ****..


----------



## Electric Prune

Lostinthought61 said:


> NEUMANN!!!!
> 
> Sadly yes and it took years of therapy to move on ....now i'm back to where i started.....now i have to go back to captian morgan.


Therapy? Why? It’s just sex


----------



## GutShot7

Parents only has sex a few times a year, so there was very little opportunity to have walked in on them. They most often did it when I wasted home as well.


----------



## southbound

No, I never did. I think my parents had some kind of cloaking abilities. Another example, I grew up in a small house, and I slept in an area with no door right by the Christmas tree, and I never caught Santa either. I never felt like I slept a total of 15 minutes on Christmas Eve, but I never heard a sound or saw anything. I would often get up and look under the tree several times a night and nothing. Then all at once, there were the gifts. It was the same every year. So, I think my parents had some kind of magical powers.


----------



## sokillme

neumann said:


> I was just curious since I heard them yesterday. I wanted to know if it's common.


Oh God no! Thank him.


----------



## SpinyNorman

I have witnessed them having sex, but only on their website.

C'mon, somebody had to go there.


----------



## bobert

When I lived at home my bedroom shared a wall with my parent's room or was directly under their room. I heard lots of snoring and talking, but that's it. I used to think they didn't even have sex. 

Then, a few years ago, my parents got drunk with friends and I heard them talking about how my mom likes to be spanked and what positions work best... I just about died. 

So thankfully no, I haven't walked in on my parents but I heard enough. I've had the reverse happen though... and I don't think any parent wants to see THAT either


----------



## Girl_power

Of course. I slept across the hall from them: what I heard most though was my dad trying to, and my mom turning him down hahaha. “Don’t touch me!”. Good memories...


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

My parents only had sex four times. Once for me and three more times for each of my sisters.


----------



## Hiner112

My parents used to say something to the effect, "If we didn't have sex before, you wouldn't be here and if we didn't still have sex we wouldn't be together."

When I was in high school I overheard my parents discussing why someone in their peer group was getting divorced and one of the things my mom thought was terrible was that they were only having sex once a week or as few times as once a month if they were having issues in the marriage. As she said, "That's just not normal."

My dad would joke that he liked to think that his parents had only had sex 3 times, once for each of their children. Then his dad (who was in his 80s at the time) asked if he thought the VA would cover Viagra.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

Hiner112 said:


> My parents used to say something to the effect, "If we didn't have sex before, you wouldn't be here and if we didn't still have sex we wouldn't be together."
> 
> When I was in high school I overheard my parents discussing why someone in their peer group was getting divorced and one of the things my mom thought was terrible was that they were only having sex once a week or as few times as once a month if they were having issues in the marriage. As she said, "That's just not normal."
> 
> My dad would joke that he liked to think that his parents had only had sex 3 times, once for each of their children. Then his dad (who was in his 80s at the time) asked if he thought the VA would cover Viagra.


Go Grandad


----------



## Mr. Nail

I didn't.
But. . . . . there was that time period when my parents moved the only television into their room. (they used background noise to cover their sounds) My sister snuck in to watch TV and sat on the floor at the foot of the bed. They didn't find her until they finished. She was oblivious until my mother explained to her what why what they had been doing was ok. After we were adults our parents opened up more about sex. I didn't know my mother was quite vocal until a extended family campout when they talked the next morning about her offering to use duct tape to prevent them being overheard by the grandkids.
A Joke:
The makers of Vaseline in conducting a survey about the uses of their product contacted a man and the conversation went thus:
interviewer (I) Do you use Vaseline at your home?
man (m) Why yes we use it regularly.
I) May I ask what you use it for.
m) We use it as an aid to marital relations.
I) Sorry, But I have to ask, How do you use it in marital relations?
m) We smear a small amount on the bedroom door knob.
I) That's unusual, How does it help?
m) It keeps the darn kids from opening the door!


----------



## manfromlamancha

I did when I was quite young and didn't know what was going on. I badly beat up one of my very good friends at the time when he tried to explain to me what they were doing. I was late into getting to know about the birds and the bees.


----------



## Mr The Other

neumann said:


> I was just curious since I heard them yesterday. I wanted to know if it's common.


Yes.
This was the UK rather than USA, so slightly less prudish.


----------



## Maurice L

neumann said:


> I was just curious since I heard them yesterday. I wanted to know if it's common.


Covered my ears. Yulky


----------



## PieceOfSky

I heard them have conflicts and argue quite a bit, and I used to think I had developed my bat-like hearing as a result of straining to decipher their words. In retrospect, I think some (not nearly all) of it was simply them having sex.


----------



## Personal

I can recall hearing my parents through the walls a few times when I was a teenager. Plus there was that one occasion during the early 1990s, when I heard my then eighty odd year old grandparents having sex as well.


----------



## Mr.Married

I walked in the house from college one day to find my parents naked and my mom giving my dad oral sex. The words “holy f**k” escaped my mouth as they both turned to see me. My mom said that her marriage license says it perfectly legal. I’ve never been so embarrassed in my life. I still have mental scars from the site of my moms naked huge a$$.

And as a side story:

Not long after that event I drove quite a distance to see my girlfriend (now wife) and stopping god only knows where on the way. Upon arrival at her university dorm she kindly informed me that my moms giant panties were static clung to the back of my shirt. Cheetah print !!!!


----------



## ConanHub

Yup. Just my mom though and with many men who weren't my father. Never knew him.

Got the t shirt and would love to give it back.


----------

